# Improve Podcast access



## sweavers (Jan 8, 2009)

I've had an AppleTV for a while, and I've just got a TiVo HD XL. I was impressed with the internet connectivity on the TiVo. It beats the Apple for internet radio easily, scores a draw for YouTube access, but fails with podcasts, the list of available podcasts is short, there is no search facility, and I don't know the URL of a podcast without some research. I have not managed to find the TED talks podcast for example.


----------



## johnny99 (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree that the podcast interface is terrible. I have never been able to type in a URL on the Tivo screen and get the podcast to subscribe. How about putting a command in the Tivo PC desktop so we can cut-and-paste the URLs into there?


----------



## WoodyL (Jul 12, 2003)

Here's another approach to podcasts: 

Use iTunes to subscribe to your podcasts. Then, publish the directory where iTunes stores the podcasts as one of your HMO music locations.

The downside to this is that it only works if you use iTunes and it only updates the podcast when you run iTunes. Otherwise, it makes it easier to subscribe to podcasts and manage them. You can easily delete the ones you don't need, etc.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

WoodyL said:


> Here's another approach to podcasts:
> 
> Use iTunes to subscribe to your podcasts. Then, publish the directory where iTunes stores the podcasts as one of your HMO music locations.
> 
> The downside to this is that it only works if you use iTunes and it only updates the podcast when you run iTunes. Otherwise, it makes it easier to subscribe to podcasts and manage them. You can easily delete the ones you don't need, etc.


The same would work for any podcatcher that does automatic scheduled downloads. Just point Tivo Desktop to the folder(s) that it saves the podcasts into.

Not exactly what the OP was asking for, but it may be a viable work around.


----------



## WoodyL (Jul 12, 2003)

Good point. You could use any podcast catcher. iTunes is popular, but it's also a resource hog. If you don't already use iTunes, another podcast application would be a good choice.


----------

